

IRC + Threads make better communications - Pizzatimes.org - t_hozumi
http://hozumi.github.com/2012/02/pizzatimes.html

======
wylie
This argument seems like it follows a fallacy. A chat room is simple. Threads
are simple. Therefore combining them must be simple too!

------
SpikeX
Honest feedback: The UI is extremely confusing, the whole site needs to be
proofread for spelling/grammar, and the name doesn't really describe or even
hint at what the product does.

It's a really good idea in concept, but the execution could have been much
better.

~~~
spelunker
Agreed. The UI is very hard to understand, especially, and the name makes no
sense.

------
sidmitra
If i understood this correctly, then perhaps Convore does this exactly?
<https://convore.com/>

But it's now pretty much defunct, due to scaling issues, and the founders
concentrating on Grove.io it seems.

------
nnq
1\. Make a mechanism to allow up/down-voting of comments and allow the display
of high karma comments in a static list that someone can scan right away...
finding useful information in a chatroom is overwhelming and requires 100%
engagement... irritating at least if the user multitasks while visiting your
site

2\. Please no chatroom on the front page! ...it's overwhelming and annoying
...just a list of threads please.

(All in all cool idea, whether it takes off or not! ...at least it brings new
genes into the selection pool for evolving better online communication tools
and metaphors...)

~~~
y3di
Hey, I've been working on a similar concept that does exactly what you
suggested. Take a look: <http://ec2-50-16-106-77.compute-1.amazonaws.com/0>

~~~
SpikeX
Needs a breadcrumb path and/or an intuitive way to go up a level, but
otherwise that is pretty cool. :)

~~~
y3di
Thanks for the feedback! Yea, the breadcrumb path is actually the next feature
I plan on implementing. Also, to go up one path, just click on the currently
selected item.

------
y3di
Cool stuff T!

The nested threads idea is pretty neat, I've been working on something similar
and it's also very alpha. (The site doesn't even have a real domain). Check it
out here: <http://ec2-50-16-106-77.compute-1.amazonaws.com/0>

------
ipmb
We had the same struggles with IRC and built Ginger to deal with them. It's a
threaded discussion tool with realtime capabilities. <https://gingerhq.com>

------
alexchamberlain
I like the idea, but you MUST get people to sign up before they can post!

~~~
Todd
Agreed. Right now, there's a very low S/N ratio with all the anon posts.

------
moe
Well, looks like a plain old forum with auto-refresh to me. Except that I can
see only one thread at a time. And that the UI is pretty horrible...

~~~
Bjartr
The novelty I see is the ability to indefinitely nest threads.

------
username3
<http://chat.stackoverflow.com/>

------
Rickasaurus
Sounds like 4chan but with a better interface.

